# Higdon decoys



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone used them? How are they how do they compare to other decoys? Pros and cons?


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cons from what I remember is the price. But, I'll be straight honest... I'm a cheap bugger when it comes to decoys.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like the look of the fully flocked mallards they came out with.
Will they help kill more birds? I'm not sure. But at $200 a dozen I don't think I'll ever find out.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Take a look at Avery/GHG if your in the market for some new decoys. Got some new stuff coming out this year that should be able to accommodate your needs.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Are we talking ducks or geese? I got the bigfoot goose look alikes and they are amazing decoys. If you can get your hands on the 007 duck floaters, they were some of the best on the market.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I am a true beleaver that they make decoys to impress the hunter not the birds. I kill a lot of birds over foam blocks painted black


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

BigMac said:


> I am a true beleaver that they make decoys to impress the hunter not the birds. I kill a lot of birds over foam blocks painted black


 :?:

I'll pass on the black decoys. I will however sign up/buy all day long a decoy that looks like a duck. That means a decoy shaped and painted to match the real thing. 
I have never owned Higdon decoys but have heard they are very well made. Probably can't go wrong with them if you can afford them. I use decoys made by Tanglefree and have had good results with them. They have a new fully flocked mallard decoy that should be the real deal. 
Good luck,
NN


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys if your interested in higdon im the new dealer in Utah!!! Im opening up a waterfowl hunting store in Utah County and we will try as hard as we can to carry what sportsmans and cabelas does, but way cheaper!!! Our normal prices are averaging out to be there SALE prices


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I have run 16 feeder honkers in our trailer since 01 just sold them this spring still in excellent shape. They hold up very well esp the paint (mine were custom airbrush highlighted but stock paint wears like iron), they are more difficult to handle than say the smaller Averys so we used them when we could drive into the fields and used Averys the rest of the time. They may have fixed the feet since, but mine I had to secure as they would pull out if you used them to carry. 

Good luck


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

travis madden said:


> Take a look at Avery/GHG if your in the market for some new decoys. Got some new stuff coming out this year that should be able to accommodate your needs.


I love Avery and GHG they make one hell of a decoy and that is most likely what I will get but I just wanted to ask because I can get the new higdons for 200 bucks a dozen which is about 100 bucks off.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SR-1 said:


> travis madden":3oz82dvd]Take a look at Avery/GHG if your in the market for some new decoys. Got some new stuff coming out this year that should be able to accommodate your needs.[/quote]
> I love Avery and GHG they make one hell of a decoy and that is most likely what I will get but I just wanted to ask because I can get the new higdons for 200 bucks a dozen which is about 100 bucks off.[/quote:3oz82dvd]
> Mallard decoys?
> Rogers Sporting Goods has the Dakota flocked head floaters for $134 doz.
> ...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

For $134... I can have 3 dozen GHG "hot buy" mallards... And almost have them fully rigged & ready for battle. I just don't understand why anyone would pay that kind of money... Like was mentioned earlier... Fancy decoys don't impress the birds, they impress the hunters.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

duckhunter1096 said:


> For $134... I can have 3 dozen GHG "hot buy" mallards... And almost have them fully rigged & ready for battle. I just don't understand why anyone would pay that kind of money... Like was mentioned earlier... Fancy decoys don't impress the birds, they impress the hunters.


I've been trying to work with hotbuys for years. about 80% of the paint is chipped off by the end of the season. I now have 3 dozen hotbuy hand painted divers.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> For $134... I can have 3 dozen GHG "hot buy" mallards... And almost have them fully rigged & ready for battle. I just don't understand why anyone would pay that kind of money... Like was mentioned earlier... Fancy decoys don't impress the birds, they impress the hunters.


It's all about what you like. You can drive a 1970 Ford Pinto or you can drive a 2012 Chevy Corvette, they will both get you down the road. I do agree to an extent that you don't need to have fancy decoys to get ducks to come in, but I will use them because they look "real" and they are especially awesome during late season hunts when birds are more educated.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > For $134... I can have 3 dozen GHG "hot buy" mallards... And almost have them fully rigged & ready for battle. I just don't understand why anyone would pay that kind of money... Like was mentioned earlier... Fancy decoys don't impress the birds, they impress the hunters.
> ...


 :lol: you can't haul duck gear in a corvette!!! :lol:

I run a mix of different brand decoys, a few Pro-grades, G&H, Hotbuys and even some old carrylites. I do not buy those $100+ a dozen ducks, except in the case of my FB's models.

Did anybody else notice that Columbia River decoys have went up to $500 a dozen???

http://www.columbiariverdecoys.com/

That's right around $42 a decoy, sheeezzzzz!!!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I think higdon has been trying to play catch up with the rest of the decoy industry. Having said that, I think you should buy the best decoys you can.


----------

